# Dry Instrument Room Placement Made Easy



## robgb (Aug 27, 2021)

A simple, easy way to get your dry samples to sit in a room.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 28, 2021)

It's easy to get the sensation of placement when we don't have any other instrument to compare with.
The hassle starts when you want to match a dry library with a wet one.


----------



## robgb (Aug 28, 2021)

leogardini said:


> It's easy to get the sensation of placement when we don't have any other instrument to compare with.
> The hassle starts when you want to match a dry library with a wet one.


One of the reasons I try to avoid wet instruments as much as I possibly can.


----------

